
Show HN: A website that checks your sound for video calls – looking for feedback - konschubert
https://www.voiceaudiocheck.com
======
bradknowles
So, this is a web app you run just before joining a video or audio conference
call?

My biggest problem is when the video stream takes up so much bandwidth that
the audio stream suffers. But you have no way to simulate that.

And we don’t see graphs explaining the scores.

------
bradknowles
How will the audio be used that you record? How will the resulting data be
used?

What about audio recorded in a corporate environment, which might have
sensitive information being discussed in the background?

I foresee major privacy and security concerns here.

